# Pen Bargain Reduced From Â£33 To Â£8.95



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Tombow egg rollerball pen at heinnie.com

This is an unusual short fat pen. Very comfortable to hold.

I paid Â£16 some time ago and was very pleased with it. Â£30 in some places - generally around Â£20.

Heinnie sell great stuff.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cheers dude....thanks for that....picked up a couple of space pens and might have to get a tactical as well


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice one! Ordered and bought a few other bits as well. After all it is Christmas!

K


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmm... showing as Â£26.95 now. Only interested, as I have one already - very nice but prone to leaking and blobbing. May order some refills, though - give it another chance.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

squareleg said:


> Hmm... showing as Â£26.95 now. Only interested, as I have one already - very nice but prone to leaking and blobbing. May order some refills, though - give it another chance.


Nick,

Looks like you can still order this pen for Â£8.95 but they're awaiting stock.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

GaryH said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... showing as Â£26.95 now. Only interested, as I have one already - very nice but prone to leaking and blobbing. May order some refills, though - give it another chance.
> ...


Well, it's official - I'm going blind. Still showing at Â£26.95 here.  However, due to your prompt, I picked up some refills at Paperchase today. I'll give the old Egg another blast. It's certainly a fun pen. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

squareleg said:


> GaryH said:
> 
> 
> > squareleg said:
> ...


Nick,

TOM-BW2000ZE black and gold and other colours are Â£26.95 and in stock. Black and gold TOM-BW2000ZD1 is Â£8.95 out of stock but orderable. This does still come up as one of 20 items by searching for "Tombow". Don't know the difference between the two black and gold pens.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I found it!! Had to climb a high mountain, swim a fast-flowing river and walk across hot feckin' coals... but I found it!! Hidden, it was, in a brown paper bag, in the darkest, furthest corner of the under-stairs cupboard - but I friggin' found it!! And here it is: Egg

I actually own this pen, so not much good to me... but it's fun, as Gary says, and well worth a measly Â£8.95 (don't know about postage costs, if any). However, refills are pricey, at Â£11.50-odd for pack of three. But it's a design classic. 

Edit: just noticed Andy's has a wider range at Â£15. Baaaaaargain.  Andy's Pens

.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

squareleg said:


> I found it!! Had to climb a high mountain, swim a fast-flowing river and walk across hot feckin' coals... but I found it!! Hidden, it was, in a brown paper bag, in the darkest, furthest corner of the under-stairs cupboard - but I friggin' found it!! And here it is: Egg
> 
> I actually own this pen, so not much good to me... but it's fun, as Gary says, and well worth a measly Â£8.95 (don't know about postage costs, if any). However, refills are pricey, at Â£11.50-odd for pack of three. But it's a design classic.
> 
> ...


Postage is free at Heinnie.com. When I win the lottery I will buy everything they sell. Pens, torches, knives, watches +++ - really great stuff.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Pen now back in stock.

Cheers

Gary


----------

